# powered by AMA!



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 21, 2014)

http://youtu.be/P9VLyr6khio


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 21, 2014)

http://youtu.be/658jrDCCfV0


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 21, 2014)

She is very even keel when she lifts. Kinda reminds me of that 17 year old girl that has the silly cleans. But her face never shows stress.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 22, 2014)

yeah but id call her a pumper...she doesnt really lift heavy


----------



## charley (Aug 22, 2014)

...     cute outfit...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 22, 2014)

i dress her


----------



## charley (Aug 22, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i dress her




.... good taste in gym wear KOS  ...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 22, 2014)

Im awesome


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 23, 2014)

shes special


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 23, 2014)

whats up with your gym looks empty and in other videos if some guys are there they are just talking loud and standing around? doenst anyone in your town workout beside you guys?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 23, 2014)

not really


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 23, 2014)

in my town i am a monster lol....there are like 5 8 big guys here...only one lady is at tonyas level


----------



## Bucks10 (Aug 24, 2014)

My gym looks like that late, which is when I like to show up . It seems more lifting ladies seem to show up at this time as well to keep the meat eyes off there little tight asses.


----------



## MRS.KOS (Aug 24, 2014)

Most people there are overweight or old.


----------



## Bucks10 (Aug 24, 2014)

I guess it's a good way to keep you motivated knowing a lot of jealous people are watching.


----------



## MRS.KOS (Aug 24, 2014)

It gets annoying. Walking around with him, used to people staring though.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 25, 2014)

KOS won't return my affections for him. Please make him send nudez to me. Tyia.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 25, 2014)

would never


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 26, 2014)

shed be so mad


----------

